# And HE'S 3 TODAY



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

It's hard to believe, my little baby is 3 today...(if you ask him how old he is, he'll tell you in a deep sigh " just real old").
I don't know if any of you remember my posting the BDay cake he decorated for me (with the goat on it) but I made one for him today --- except he didn't want a goat on it, lol.

It's amazing how time flies - he's already decided he gets to pick one of the kids born this year (even though he's already deemed Bliss and Dream his) lol.










(I'll have a bday picture of HIM (THE MOST IMPORTANT ONE) LOL posted as soon as I can get my other camera to load up!).


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Aww! What a great cake . You did a very nice job. Looks exactly like Patrick and Spongebob and Gary (how do I know their names? Well.... I have 3 younger siblings.... LOL)! Happy Birthday Levi! That is so sweet.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

That is great cake decorating-
But wait until you are looking at him graduating from High School- now that will be really amazing.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday Levi!!! The cake is beautiful! Did you decorate it yourself? If you did - you are VERY talented!

enjoy - I hear ya! My oldest is a Junior in High School and we are planning her college debut here shortly - AHHH and I am only 30! (she is my step daughter)

And then MY oldest is 11 - she amazes me that she is getting so old!


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

Tell him Happy Birthday!!!

Today is my mom's birthday too.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

That's a cute cake :thumb: 

Happy B-day to your little one!! :horse:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Neat cake  Tell him happy birthday!!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Tell him Happy Birthday! Nice cake.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

A Very Happy Birthday to a special little boy who also has a very talented mommy! Great job on the cake, I am sure Levi just loved it!!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, the cake was fun - and easy, but didn't turn out the way we wanted - still tasted good  half strawberry half confetti - we had less than $10 in it (that's my kind of cake).

I told Levi yall wished him a Happy Birthday and he got a big grin and said "yeah I know" LOL - he's so raunchy, but he did end up saying Thank You. (We do have manners in there past the boy-ish-ness of it all)...

Thanks everyone . 
And Happy belated Birthday to your Mom ozarksvalley


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I do remember that cake he made for you and that was so sweet. That cake is adorable. Boy enjoy the time, as some of us can tell you time really does fly. My BABY is a Junior in High School also, and I am telling her that I will hold her back so she will not graduate , because I will go crazy. But I do believe it will be hard to hold her back when she has a 3.98 GPA. OH well, I can try. :lol:


----------

